# Wang Zhongyue: Tai Chi Quan Lun



## Xue Sheng (Dec 7, 2013)

Wang Zhongyue: Tai Chi Quan Lun



> Tai Chi comes from infinity; from it springs yin and yang.
> In movement the two act independently; in stillness they fuse into one.
> There should be no excess and no insufficiency.
> You yield at your opponent's slightest pressure and adhere to him at his slightest retreat.
> ...


----------

